#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-04
<libertcharrua> buens tardes como estan
<virusuy> nas noches!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-05
<asterismo> hola gente
<asterismo> ando medio ocupado pero miro de vez en cuando....
<virusuy> asterismo: como andas?
<asterismo> bien y vos?
<virusuy> bien, por suerte
<PabloRubianes> hola
<EduardoR> hola
<PabloRubianes> hola terricolas saludos desde Natty!
<PabloRubianes> los hemos invadido!
<EduardoR> wait
<PabloRubianes> no no... se viene se viene
<PabloRubianes> todo en orden?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, como andas? perdona que te jodi el sabado
<EduardoR> volví
<EduardoR> estaba al telefono
<EduardoR> haciendo contabilidad de camisetas
<PabloRubianes> bien bien
<bolvi> alguien me puede ayudar con la conexión wifi de una lapto hp dv5
<bolvi> probe con Ubuntu 10.04, algunos comandos en terminal, peero no logre resultado
<bolvi> ping ElWuimer
<bolvi> ping ElWuilMeR
<bolvi> ping sud0
<bolvi> ping sudO
<bolvi> bueno se ve que estais muy ocupado en otro momento volvere
<danilo6883> hola alguien me podria ayudar no puedo iniciar mi 10.04 target filesystem doesn't have requested sbin init
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-06
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ estoy leyendo tu mail, el sabado hablando con pRubianes no le entendi bien, pensé que era más un tema de papeles y mi esposa trabaja con algunos despachantes, por eso pensé que podia hacer algo
<pcapeluto> como estás
<pcapeluto> no no.... el tema es otro pero ya está encaminado
<ElWuilMeR> Buena noche alguien a utilizado: sudo apt-mirror.??
<pcapeluto> recién le escribí a Canonical
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<pcapeluto> Buenas noches ElWuilMeR, yo por lo menos no lo he usado
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ bien , cualquier cosa que sea del tipo aduana avisame
<pcapeluto> que tal PabloRubianes
<magu42> holas
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<pcapeluto> Si si, no hay problema, mañana me voy a enterar
<pcapeluto> Como est
<pcapeluto> as
<PabloRubianes> alguno esta en natty?
<PabloRubianes> no puedo configurar twitter con el gwibber?
<magu42> a PabloRubianes le gana la ansiedad  :-)
<ElWuilMeR> pcapeluto, gracias de igual manera ;)
<pcapeluto> Me escribieron de Canonical para decirme que al parecer estaba solucionado el tema de los Cd's, mañana llamo a TNT para ver en que está
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ ok
<PabloRubianes> genial
<pcapeluto> Yo tengo instalado el gWibber Lens y algunas veces anda y otras no
<PabloRubianes> mas ahora que no hay mas ship it
<pcapeluto> Además ahora no hay Shipit
<pcapeluto> Eso eso eso
<PabloRubianes> cosa que era mas que evidente que se venia venir
<PabloRubianes> mucha guita
<pcapeluto> Si claro... era contra toda lógica
<pcapeluto> Che... alguno vio algún tutorial o algo de como programar los Lens de Unity?
<pcapeluto> tiene mucho potencial eso
<PabloRubianes> no
<pcapeluto> Yo tengo gWibber con Twitter PabloRubianes y anda bien
<PabloRubianes> tiene que estar todo en el wiki de unity
<ElWuilMeR> Gwibber me ha presentado problemas a mi recientemente cerrandose solo :S
<pcapeluto> Si pero la vi bastante confusa la info
<PabloRubianes> gwibber a mi siempre me empieza a recargar el CPU
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, la idea que la api salga luego del lanzamiento de la 11.04
<PabloRubianes> para que se puedan programar cosas como las que tenia docky
<pcapeluto> Bien... es que ya vi varios desarrollos, Google Book, Youtube y otros
<PabloRubianes> pero varios son mocks
<pcapeluto> Si me lo imaginé...
<pcapeluto> Ahora que estoy usando Unity completo le encuentro algunas faltas, (no fallas) sino faltas
<pcapeluto> En los menúes de aplicaciones por ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> yo lo instale ayer
<PabloRubianes> y sigo buscando las cosas abajo
<PabloRubianes> por docky
<PabloRubianes> y digo no anda... y me acuerdo donde buscar
<pcapeluto> Si está pensado para la nueva generación de equipos como los tablets no veo la manera de llegar al listado de  apliaciones con un botón derecho
<pcapeluto> Y me sigue faltando un teclado virtual descente
<PabloRubianes> pero entras al dash
<pcapeluto> Si, entro al Dash pero el acceso queda un poco a contra mano, tengo que ir arriba a la derecha para ver el menú
<PabloRubianes> pero escribi y sale
<PabloRubianes> como si usaras gnome-do o synapse
<PabloRubianes> con 3 teclas encontras todo
<pcapeluto> como escribo con un tablet?
<pcapeluto> ves a lo que voy?
<pcapeluto> Ahora si que si se ahorran la plata de los envíos de Cd van a tener un montón para el desarrollo, calculo que va a avanzar montones en funcionalidad
<PabloRubianes> jejej
<PabloRubianes> si un teclado nuevo el de gnome apesta
<pcapeluto> el de kde esta espectacular, supongo que lo van a usar
<iznogud> buenas noches gente
<pcapeluto> jelouuuuuuu
<iznogud> auar yous?
<PabloRubianes> buenas iznogud 
<iznogud> gente vieron que le mande un mail a la encargada de la aldaidia de maldo
<iznogud> por el tema del flisol y noo me contesto nada
<iznogud> asi que vamo pa la ccapia vamo
<iznogud> capital
<pcapeluto> pa la que'
<pcapeluto> ?
<iznogud> no sale el flisol ahi???
<iznogud> no salio local?
<pcapeluto> aca si
<pcapeluto> en el inju
<iznogud> bueno 
<iznogud> aqui yo le dije que nosotros podiamos ayudar en algo pero 
<iznogud> no se si no esta o que paso
<iznogud> salvo que le hubiera contestado a julin
<iznogud> yo no he hablado con él
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, no es en el inju
<PabloRubianes> es en el CDI donde era la carcel de miguelete
<PabloRubianes> la carcel de mujeres
<PabloRubianes> iznogud, en maldonado ya hay local
<pcapeluto> Hu... ayer me dijo eduardoR que era en el extensiópn
<PabloRubianes> la fiesta lanzamiento
<pcapeluto> Ah... me perdí
<iznogud> local si pero gente 
<pcapeluto> así que se hace en el INJU la fiesta lanzamiento?
<iznogud> si la alcaidia no nos contesto
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, si es la idea
<PabloRubianes> en extencion, no es lo mismo que el inju
<pcapeluto> Y pudieron arreglar el problema de los Sponsors? JAJAJAJAJAJA
<pcapeluto> esa fue la excusa que le dieron al FliSOL
<iznogud> yo soy de ajuera 
<PabloRubianes> iznogud, a nosotros el jueves nos dijeron que iba gente de aca para el flisol (no ubuntu)
<iznogud> che es donde era la carcel de miguelete
<iznogud> tonces?
<PabloRubianes> por el centro, en la calle miguelete
<iznogud> pero vieron que yo le mande un mail a iris que es la mujer
<iznogud> que hace la pagina de la alcaidia y nos invito a la inauguracion 
<iznogud> pero no me contesto nada
<PabloRubianes> pero no ismael no hablaste?
<iznogud> y no he visto prensa al respecto
<PabloRubianes> alguien de ubuntu estaba hablando con el
<iznogud> si no vamos nostros no si 
<iznogud> hay alguien mas
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo en 10
<magu42> iznogud⟿ según la pagina de flisol es acá    http://www.flisoluruguay.info/2011:maldonado
<magu42> partiendo de acá  http://www.flisoluruguay.info/
<iznogud> si el lugar esta ahora 
<iznogud> quien esta de alguna comunidad de soft libre
<iznogud> esa iris es la responsable de sistemas de lA ALCALDIA 
<iznogud> PERO NO ME CONTESTO
<iznogud> NOSOTROS TENEMOS CONTACTO TAMBIEN
<iznogud> CON OTRA 
<iznogud> GENTE
<iznogud> perdon por el grito
<magu42> iznogud⟿ no es ahi entonces?
<iznogud> lo que  digo es que nadie acuso recibo de nuestro ofrecimiento de participar
<iznogud> yo le dije que estabamos en condiciones de poner un stan
<iznogud> con alguna maquina y grabacion de cds
<iznogud> y lo que pudieramos ayudar
<iznogud> pero no respondio
<magu42> iznogud⟿ ismael castagnet es el coordinador nacional, deberian hablar con el supongo
<iznogud> mañana la llamo o voy por ahi a ver
<iznogud> si pero el coordinador en mdeo
<iznogud> no sabe si hay maquinas con soft
<iznogud> libre
<iznogud> y los demas temas 
<magu42> iznogud⟿ no , el de montevideo es zipitria
<iznogud> ellos dicen ahi que dan apoyo y prestan el local 
<iznogud> el tema es conexion a internet
<iznogud> maquinas
<iznogud> y etc
<iznogud> peor tonces el muchacho piensa que esta todo pronto 
<iznogud> en un principio nosotros le planteamos que si habbia posibilidad
<iznogud> luego no contestaron y se enfrio 
<iznogud> ahora dicen que si 
<iznogud> pero no se la gentte que hay para ayudar
<iznogud> nosotros somos unos 3 o 4
<iznogud> y alguno que venga de mdeo
<iznogud> pero si no sale algo potable prefiero irme a mdeo
<magu42> iznogud⟿ supongo que deberia haber un coordinador para Maldonado y éste en contacto con el nacional que es Castagnet
<iznogud> creo no hay nadie
<iznogud> por lo menos no se 
<iznogud> estuvo la invitacion de la alcaldia y nada mas
<iznogud> pero bueno veo de ir mañana y tratar de armar algo
<iznogud> tenemos buen relacion con esa gente
<pablorubianes> hola
<pablorubianes> toy teniendo lios
<pablorubianes> con el irc y mi conexion
<pablorubianes> toy de la pagina
<iznogud> gente nos vemos si tengo alguna novedad para Maldonado les aviso
<iznogud> bay
<Rockdrigo> hola
<Rockdrigo> hay alguien por ahi?
<Rockdrigo> soy acabo de instalar ubuntu, nunca lo use y capas que me pueden ayudar con unos problemas que tengo
<rockdrigo> jlñh 
<Guest23672> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5ocq6_3-nEw
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-07
<Triviox> güenas!
<Guest23672> magu42: maestro! ccomo va?
<magu42> soy la hija, el no esta viene en un rato.
<Guest23672> ahh genial.... mandale un abrazo grande
<Guest23672> de Luciano del chat de ubuntu, decile
<magu42> ok
<magu42> holas , se me hizo tarde, pero veo que están tranquilos  :-)
<Triviox> buenas magu42!
<magu42> hola Triviox !
<magu42> dejé corriendo el log mientras iba a un cumpleaños , pero veo que estubo tranquilo
<Triviox> todo bien? ando viendo que me bajo similar al photostage..
<Triviox> jeje si.. demasiado me parece.. yo recien llegue de l ipa
<magu42> todo bien,  que hace el photostage?
<Triviox> es xa diapositivas.. se pueden poner muchas fotos y genera la ilusión de movimiento,.
<Triviox> supongo que el pitivi serviria..
<Triviox> o el openshot.. pero por las dudas quiero buscarle mas alternativas..
<magu42> si,  mi hija hizo algo asi para el liceo, con pitivi, y es salado cuando renderiza
<Triviox> el tema es aprender a suarlo supongo xD
<magu42> una presentación corta y estubo rato renderizando
<Triviox> mejor me pongo a buscarle un manual.. eso será más util..
<magu42> mi hija tiene 14 y nunca lo habia usado,  y al menos el trabajo salió
<magu42> son medio parecidos todos esos
<Triviox> jaja mi novia no tiene 14 pero tampoco la paciencia  de tu hija..
<magu42> jaja
<Triviox> si no es como ella sabe se complica.. por eso quiero sacarle todas las complicaciones que pueda tener xD
<magu42> viste como es,  todo programa nuevo que usás , es una basura hasta que le aggarrás la mano,  depués es lo mas grande que hay
<magu42> agarrás*
<Triviox> creo que no hay manual en spanish..
<Triviox> tendrá que servir en ingles..
<magu42> sin paciencia y sin inglés estás en el horno
<Triviox> bueno.. tiene más inglés que paciencia..
<Triviox> al flisol si me dijo que irá al menos un rato
<Triviox> =)
<magu42> ah bueno, por ahi sale , entonces
<magu42> todabia no está el cronograma definitivo, pero siempre hay alguna charla que interesa a todos
<Triviox> xo no tengo un notebook, la mia es un desktop.. capaz que puedo preguntar a alguno que ande en la vuelta, alguno que le pase el pique de como se usa =)
<Triviox> yo voy a llegar medio empezada la cosa pero bueno.. no me queda otra que ir a laburar antes :S
<Triviox> al mediodia pienso andar por ahi..
<magu42> yo voy a estar todo el dia
<magu42> pero no hable con los demás , para saber que van a hacer con el stand
<Triviox> pah, yo ni idea.. 
<Triviox> hoy anduve por cilan, fui a buscar unos afiches..
<magu42> si , lo lei en la lista
<Triviox> ah cierto xD
<magu42> te lei*
<Triviox> me olvido que la lista va a MUCHOS
<magu42> 90 personas
<Triviox> es la 1era vezque uso una lista en realidad =/
<Triviox> donde podés chequear eso?
<magu42> para que me fijo
<Triviox> oks!
<magu42> acá abajo del todo con tu nick y contraseña  http://flisoluruguay.info/mailman/listinfo/montevideo_flisoluruguay.info
<Triviox> ouch.. no me registré lo que pasa.
<magu42> correo y contraseña*
<Triviox> tendría que, no?
<Triviox> ahh no
<Triviox> pensé que era de la wiki..
<Triviox> ta, tengo un lio con eso
<Triviox> a ver que reviso..
<magu42> y si no como te llegan los correos de los demas?
<Triviox> 86 y 11
<magu42> ahi va
<Triviox> tenés razón, apenas lo dije me di cuenta :$..
<magu42> yo aprendo porque toco todo  jaja
<Triviox> lo que pasa es que nunca me registre para editar la wiki.. no se por qué supse que hablabas de eso xD
<Triviox> jaja yo tambien.,,
<Triviox> aprendo o termino formateando..con lo que tambien aprendo!
<magu42> mi regla , es: si es software , despues se arregla jeje
<Triviox> exacto!.. el hardware ya me da más miedo.. si rompo cuesta dolares..
<magu42> en linux solo formatee una vez hace como 3 años,  la cagada habia sido enorme  jaja
<Triviox> estuve toqueteando el pitivi y tiene buena pinta
<Triviox> seguro debe haber tutoriales en youtube.. y el idioma de las imagenes es universal!
<magu42> metele mano hasta que le encuentres la vuelta ,  no te queda otra
<magu42> hoy aprendí  mas o menos a usar inkscape  porque lo necesitaba y no tuve otra  :-)
<Triviox> opa.. lo tengo instalado pero creo que manu nunca lo toco,yo menos..
<Triviox> es un simil al corel draw, no?
<magu42> si
<Triviox> el que me sorprende es el gimp..
<Triviox> muy poco se de diseño, pero en gimp hay extras para mil cosas
<magu42> como nunca usé photoshop mucho,  el gimp me parece genial
<magu42> no lo puedo comparar
<Triviox> yo tampoco, lo use hace años.. jaja hasta un diploma creo que tengo.. eso no significa que haya aprendido  nada...
<magu42> no se cual es mejor, para lo poco que lo necesito es más que suficiente
<magu42> talvez a nivel profesional  tenga diferencias importantes
<magu42> no se en favor de cual  jeje
<Triviox> bueno, voy a ver si encaro a la cucha..
<magu42> sip , yo tambien
<Triviox> nos vemos magu!
<magu42> buenas noches Triviox 
<magu42> nos vemos
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-08
<PabloRubianes> buenas como andan?
<magu42> holas
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<PabloRubianes> bien...
<PabloRubianes> no pude ir a la reunion de flisol hoy anda a saber que paso...
<PabloRubianes> vos al final podes llevar tu maquina?
<PabloRubianes> para mostrar ubuntu nomas
<PabloRubianes> en el stand
<magu42> si claro!  
<PabloRubianes> genial!
<magu42> como no se hablo nada acá , pense que habrian arreglado de otra manera 
<magu42> los veo muy tranquilos
<PabloRubianes> che toda esta cuestion entre Unity y Gnome me tiene podrido... me parece que me paso a Kubuntu
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> si el martes no habia nadie no se que paso...
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si mando un mail ahora...
<magu42> tan todos medio quietos
<magu42> que vamos a hacer el sabado , quien lleva que, o sea no he visto movimiento
<magu42> espero no estar solo  :-)
<PabloRubianes> yo voy con los pegotines y el cartel
<PabloRubianes> eduardo las remeras
<PabloRubianes> y pablo dijo algo que consiguia los volantes
<magu42> ahh ya hay algo entonces
<magu42> pero coordinacion nada
<magu42> nadie agarró la posta
<magu42> eduardoR  está al palo con flisol
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ puedo llevar mi ubuntu medio tuneado o prefieren el que viene por defecto?
<PabloRubianes> lleva el tuyo... 
<PabloRubianes> yo llevo el 11.04 en el pen y lo corremos de ahi por defecto asi no tenes que instalar nada
<PabloRubianes> tenes 64 o 32?
<magu42> la pc es de 64
<PabloRubianes> ta es el que tengo yo
<PabloRubianes> asi que no tengo que bajar el otro iso
<PabloRubianes>  bien de bien
<magu42> tengo el daily en un pen, lo llevo  pero es de 32 siempre uso 32
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo el beta 64
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo un pendrive de 8gb
<magu42> lo actualizo cada dos o tres dias con zsync
<PabloRubianes> bien de bien
<magu42> tengo uno de 2g  especificamente para eso , aunque ahora los uso desde hdd con unetbootin
<PabloRubianes> yo llevo el mio hacer un iso no tarda nada
<magu42> igual llevalo por las dudas
<magu42> eso!
<PabloRubianes> pero como te decia en serio me tienen paspado con gnome
<PabloRubianes> no les quedo tan super como para que jodan tanto
<PabloRubianes> KDE sigue siendo mas lindo
<virusuy> nas noches!!
<PabloRubianes> buenas buenas
<magu42> holas virusuy 
<virusuy> que cuentan? de que hablan? que han hecho ?
<magu42> a mi me sigue gustando gnome , pero no me caliento mucho, si hay que cambiar se cambia
<PabloRubianes> hablaba de que me tiene podrido la guerra unity gnome
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: la nueva guerra gnome-kd
<virusuy> kde*
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, pero kde no se mete... aparte la rompieron con el nombre de la version que salio ayer
<PabloRubianes> se llama "congrats"
<PabloRubianes> je
<magu42> de hecho ahora gnome apuesta todo a gnome-shell
<PabloRubianes> a mi lo que me quema es que esta todo el mundo como loco diciendo que ubuntu no va a traer el gnome clasico en 6 meses... y quiero saber quien lo va a traer
<magu42> parece que el escritorio con el panel a la izq  es lo que se va a usar
<PabloRubianes> si ese no va a tener mas soporte en poco tiempo
<magu42> parece que en 10.10  no va a estar más la opción de gnome clasico
<PabloRubianes> es como pedir que otras distros te traigan por defecto KDE 3
<magu42> canonical se juega todo por el todo a unity
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: tenes razon en eso
<virusuy> es como retraso meter el gnome2
<virusuy> pero meter gnome-shell y unity.. imposible
<virusuy> gnome foundation se la juega con gnome-shell
<virusuy> y canonical con unity.. yo que se... no probe todavia gnome-shell .. pero bueh unity me parece
<virusuy> ubuntero
<PabloRubianes> para mi hoy gnome-shell le gana a unity... pero unity lo hicieron en 6 meses... gnome-shell hace como dos a;os que esta en la vuelta
<PabloRubianes> dale a unity otro ciclo
<magu42> a veces mientras pruebo 10.04 me caliento un rato con unity, solo porque es diferente, y pienso en los usuarios de win cuando les muesro gnome y les hablo y les hablo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: es verdad.. creo que ni pdoemos comprarlos por esos factores
<virusuy> igual, dejen probar ambos proyectos y les digo... 
<virusuy> por lo pronto arranco con unity.. se que para 11.04 va a estar gnome-shell en un PPA
<virusuy> asi que lo instalare y probaré... pero que tiene similitudes, las tiene
<virusuy> y aca arranca el "quien le copio a quien?"
<PabloRubianes> para mi si en unity meten otro ciclo como este el unity de la 11.10 se come a los nenes crudos
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, cuando gnome-shell salio era una cosa... salio unity y se transformo magicamente...
<PabloRubianes> ademas dejenme ser malo... si canonical no salio con unity... todavia estariamos esperando para cuando salio gnome3
<magu42> virusuy⟿ anoche cuando llegué lei tu mensaje pero ya te habias ido !!  deje la alarma sonora , por eso contesto mi hija :-)
<magu42> pero te lei
<virusuy> jajaja magu42 si
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: es medio raro todo.. pero bueh,
<virusuy> como que se chocan los proyectos con dias de diff
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, como gnome estaba estancado, ubuntu se corto solo y eso desperto a gnome...
<magu42> en campaña se dice que en el camino se acomodan los zapallos,  ya vermos que pasa en el correr del 2011
<PabloRubianes> pero donde sigan jodiendo... kubuntu conmigo
<virusuy> Yo no se si alguna vez estubo en los planes de ubuntu meter gnome-shell
<magu42> virusuy⟿ estubo pero gnome se retraso mucho y canonical no quiso esperar
<virusuy> claro, igual hay que pensar con cabeza
<PabloRubianes> ubuntu promete mejor experiencia de usuario hace a;os
<virusuy> unity ya existia
<virusuy> y tenia un estado mas "maduro"
<PabloRubianes> si espero tanto es por no cortarse solo
<magu42> cuando se cambiaron los botones a la izq  ya estaban pensando en esto,  ellos tienen que ir un año delante de nosotros
<virusuy> che, mañana tengo adsl fijo.. asi que voy a estar mas timpo ON en el IRC :-D
<PabloRubianes> que bueno
<magu42> contrataste virusuy ?
<virusuy> magu42: sep.. 1.3mb de TCC
<virusuy> bah, anteldata, revendido por TCC
<magu42> el paquete con tv?
<PabloRubianes> y cel no?
<virusuy> voy a ver si ahora con adsl descente, y cafetera, le meto al empaquetamiento
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: NO, cable y tv
<virusuy> cel no
<virusuy> existe, pero no lo eligimos
<PabloRubianes> pense que venia todo junto
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: vienen separados, o juntos
<virusuy> cable solo, cable + adsl y cable+adsl+cel
<magu42> bien de bien,  contanos después como anda ese servicio
<PabloRubianes> si yo tambien quiero empaquetar
<PabloRubianes> y toy probando quickly que ya te empaqueta los programas que vos haces
<virusuy> si, me habias comentado
<virusuy> y bueh PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> es un estilo Rails... metes comandos 
<virusuy> nos juntamos un finde.. y le damos
<PabloRubianes> si eso es otra que se puede hacer
<virusuy> o por irc igual
<PabloRubianes> ahora me cambiaron de projecto en el laburo y voy a tener que meter un repaso rapido de Java
<PabloRubianes> pero despues de eso... empaquetado y Python
<virusuy> a donde te mandaron ?
<PabloRubianes> BPS
<virusuy> opa lindo
<PabloRubianes> si parece bien
<PabloRubianes> despues te cuento...
<PabloRubianes> seguis esperando?
<virusuy> Por lo menos vas a saber un poco mas que votar en las futuras elecciones
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: lamentablemente si
<PabloRubianes> jajajjaja
<sud0> buenas gente
<sud0> tanto tiempo
<virusuy> Igual no me stresso
<PabloRubianes> hola sud0 
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, si tomalo con calma
<magu42> sud0⟿ holas
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: toy bien donde estoy, si sale salgo, sino, ni me estreso, posiblemente s todo sale, para fin de año certifico CCNA y LPI pago por la empresa actual
<virusuy> sud0: bolas.. digo, holas
<sud0> dónde son las reuniones?
<virusuy> sud0: aca mismito señor
<sud0> ah xD
<PabloRubianes> la LPI sale un huevo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: uno??? dos, y ni te cuento CCNA
<virusuy> 1400 dolores la preparación
<PabloRubianes> si si
<PabloRubianes> el ccna cual es?
<PabloRubianes> me suena
<virusuy> cisco
<PabloRubianes> ahhh si si
<virusuy> cisco certificated network admnistrator
<virusuy> ccna es lo mas bajo
<virusuy> despues tenes ccnp
<virusuy> que seria el siguiente nivel, son , si no me equivoco, 4
<virusuy> hasta que llegas a la punta de la piramide.. y cisco te regala un linksys usado :-P
<PabloRubianes> una troja de guita
<virusuy> la escuela de los nenes de Juan Carlos Cisco esta cara
<sud0> un linksys usado xD
<sud0> algo es algo
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<virusuy> sud0: claro
 * virusuy escucha "Idont wanna grow up" - "Adios Amigos" - Ramones
<sud0> che, si les consulto una duda de... ehmmm visualbasic xD
<sud0> quedo muy desubicado no?
<virusuy> puff.. "corria el año ..................."
<PabloRubianes> bo puede ser visualbasic.net no es tan viejo
<PabloRubianes> aparte creo que anda en mono no?
<sud0> xD
<PabloRubianes> o es solo C#?
<sud0> cri cri
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> nadie programa?
<virusuy> yo programo
<virusuy> la alarma del celu
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<virusuy> aplausos por favor !!
<sud0> programación avanzada sin duda
<sud0> 10k los cursos de eso xD
<virusuy> vuelvo en 5
<PabloRubianes> opa.... se viene la revolucion en computadores.... google saca su lenguaje "GO"
<virusuy> GO??
<virusuy> todo bien con google
<virusuy> pero la embola
 * virusuy is listening to: "Garden Of Serenity" by Ramones on Halfway To Sanity; Rated: Not Rated. (0:16/2:26)
<virusuy> opa, ahora si
<sud0> ramonero a full el tipo
<virusuy> sepalo... vi a marky tocando aca en Mvdo
<virusuy> ese dia me patearon la cara... pero cosas del punk rock
<sud0> yo tenía una novia punky que me invitó
<sud0> pero no fui nada xD
<sud0> si, te entiendo
<virusuy> estubo salado, ademas, canto el ex-misfits michale graves, a mi gusto el mejor cantante punk por lejos
<virusuy> entonces fue como una doble emocion, de ver a marky y ver a Graves
<sud0> mirá vos
<sud0> que suerte
<sud0> yo estoy más para la onda metalera
<sud0> pero respeto el punk
<virusuy> sud0: ahi va
<sud0> el metal es ramificación del punk así que ta, debo respetarlo
<virusuy> yo escucho metal tambien, pero ahora lo deje un cacho de lado
<virusuy> el thrash metal en especifico es hijo del punk
<sud0> sep, lo que más me gusta
<virusuy> Yo vi a Metallica en vivo :-D
<virusuy> un pire ese toque
<sud0> a bue -.-
<sud0> argentina?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> 22 de enero
<sud0> éste año vienen lindas bandas
<sud0> te envidio!
<virusuy> no te imaginas como vibro ese River con 60 mil personas
<sud0> lo que sería el agite si vienen acá
<virusuy> pff. no tenemos el marco de publico como para que vengan
<virusuy> ellos por menos de 50 mil personas no viene
<sud0> si, tenés razón
<sud0> pero bueno, caridad che!
<sud0> xD
<sud0> que vengan por 25mil pero que cobren el doble :p
<virusuy> jajaja
 * virusuy is away: AFK !!!
<PabloRubianes> dos cosas
<PabloRubianes> 1 a metallica los odio desde que tenia la entrada y no vino a tocar hace a;os
<PabloRubianes> igual la plata la devolvieron
<PabloRubianes> y 2
<PabloRubianes> cosas de punk es ir a ver a trotsky y mojarse como me moje el domingo
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<sud0> lol
<sud0> |m|
<PabloRubianes> llovio salado... y granizo... y siguieron tocando 3:30 parando 3 min maso
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a domir
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ sabés el sábado,  a que hora hay que ir para armar, o a que hora vas a ir,  en la lista no han dicho nada
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana mando el mail temprano magu42 
<PabloRubianes> a las 9
<magu42> dale
<PabloRubianes> creo le mando el mail a eduador que es el sabe
<PabloRubianes> y te copio... vos eras magu42@ubuntu uy?
<magu42> ok,  igual mañana estoy acá de noche
<PabloRubianes> yo me conecto
<magu42> no , no tengo de ubuntu :-(
<magu42> estoy en la lista de ubuntu uruguey
<PabloRubianes> mandame un mail a pablorubianes@ubuntu.org.uy
<magu42> uruguay*
<PabloRubianes> y asi te sumo al mail
<PabloRubianes> y despues te consigo una casilla
<magu42> ya te mando
<PabloRubianes> de ubuntu uruguay
<magu42> ah buenisimo
<PabloRubianes> bueno que pasen bien ta ma;ana
<magu42> nas
 * virusuy is back (gone 00:10:26)
<magu42> Triviox⟿ no sabe si entra o no    jaja
<Triviox> no se que le pasa a mi conex magu :S
<magu42> ya veo :-)
 * virusuy is listening to: "Whole Lotta Love" by Led Zeppelin on Led Zeppelin II; Rated: Not Rated. (0:27/5:34)
<Triviox> me caí muchas veces?
<Triviox> segun esto solo 1 vez..
<Triviox> :S
<magu42> nahhh  
<magu42> solo una!!
<Triviox> ah ta :d
<Triviox> ya me asustaba..
<magu42> led zeppelin +1
<virusuy> magu42: gran banda gran
<Triviox> hay alguna novedad sobre el flisol?
<magu42> son de mi epoca,  jeeje    la mejor epoca del rock
<Triviox> jaja te deschabaste magu..
<magu42> sip  jaja
<virusuy> Triviox: de donde pensas que viene ese 42
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<magu42> nahhhh
<Triviox> y.. para no desactualizarse supongo que del año de nacimiento ^^
<magu42> busquen  .42   en google
<virusuy> magu42: la guia del viajero intergalactico
<virusuy> como olvidar el significado de todo
<Triviox> << wikipediando
<virusuy> o le estoy errando ?
<magu42> ni soy del 42  ni tengo 42,  no me hagan acordar  snif
<magu42> ahi va virusuy 
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_sentido_de_la_vida,_el_universo_y_todo_lo_demás
<virusuy> me sonaba si
<virusuy> pero es /42
<virusuy> a ver si conoces este magu
 * virusuy is listening to: "Sweet Dreams" by Eurythmics on Best Of The 80's; Rated: Not Rated. (0:08/4:52)
<magu42> bailabamos eso!!!
<Triviox> eso es un script? realmente algun dia tendré que aprender a usar el irc ¬¬
<virusuy> Triviox: si, escrito en python
<virusuy> magu42: se baila todavia
<virusuy> magu42: versiones remixadas en vivo , aca en Mvdo
<virusuy> muy bueno el video de este tema...
 * magu42 escucha http://216.123.189.13:8000   91.1 toronto jazz and blues  en rhytmbox
<virusuy> magu42: no se si te gustara pero www.absoluteradio.co.uk
<virusuy> tene una seccion de "classic rock"
<virusuy> pufff.. te va a encantar... es una cadena de radio en Londres.. no sabes lo que es.. musica de calidad
<magu42> tambien le doy de a ratos
<virusuy> magu42: y este tema?
 * virusuy is listening to: "The Power Of Love" by Huey Lewis And The News on Best Of The 80's; Rated: Not Rated. (0:12/3:56)
<Triviox> nos vemos! tengo que dejar la pc
<Triviox> jeje sigan bailando :P
<magu42> paso
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> uhh de volver al futuro
<magu42> ahhhhh
<virusuy> yo tengo 21 años, pero creci escuchando esto gracias a mi padre.. temones me enseño
<magu42> ya veo,  padre debe ser de mi epoca calculo
<magu42> tu*
<virusuy> mi viejo cumplio el 5, 53
<magu42> ahhh  no es muuuuuucho mayor
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> ajajajja
<magu42> yo tengo 48 por fuera y 27 por dentro
<virusuy> ajajaja eso es importante
<virusuy> bueh, voy a editar el plugin este.. asi lo españolizo
<magu42> en que andas?
<magu42> el bot?
<virusuy> el bot viene
<virusuy> posiblemenge la semana proxima
<virusuy> le voy a dar un poco de vida ..  
<virusuy> mas qu enada para aprender mas sobre la plataform que esta desarrollado
<virusuy> tiene millones de cosas re interesantes y utiles
<magu42> el que sabe de supybot es m4 v que está acá , administra el de ubuntu-es
<virusuy> opa
<virusuy> m4v: ping
<virusuy> a ver si anda por aca?
<magu42> una vez tuve uno pero me aburrio,  hay poca documentacion
<virusuy> se..
<virusuy> es verdad
<magu42> y te recuerdo que segun las normas , tenes que pedir permiso a un op del canal para entrarlo
<virusuy> si, en realidad pedr permiso pa que le den permisos al bot ensi
<virusuy> en si*
<magu42> pablorubianes me putio una vez por eso
<magu42> en una buena , claro
<virusuy> claaa
<virusuy> nah, yo voy a avisar antes
<virusuy> pero cuando este todo pronto
<magu42> me equivoque de comando y lo meti en todos los canales que estaba  jaja
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> y para sacarlo me equivoque y quedé regalado
<magu42> estaria bueno tener un bot, para control del canal
<magu42> aunque siempre ha sido un canal tranquilo y respetuoso
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> por suerte si
<virusuy> ademas, si bien hay movimiento, es poco
<magu42> hubo un pequeño periodo de despelote por el 2009 pero duró poco
<virusuy> capaz repunta con la flisol, esperemos :-)
<magu42> ojalá , pero lo dudo,  siempre ha sido de pocas personas
<magu42> la gente no se involucra tanto como quisiera, y no termino de entender porque
<magu42> porqué*
<virusuy> es que la gente es vaga
<virusuy> en varios sentidos
<virusuy> no solo laboralmente, personalmente, sino a nivel conocimientos
<virusuy> la gente no tiene interes en aprender
<virusuy> le chupa todo tres huevos.. hago la mia y listo
<magu42> hace mucho tiempo que pienso en eso, y no le encuentro la vuelta, de hecho yo estube un año apatado sin saber que hacer
<magu42> apartado de la comunidad
<magu42> y ahora me decidí  a hacer algo, sino no tengo derecho a quejarme
<virusuy> yo soy un tipo que si no hago algo nuevo, me embolo .. o si no estoy haciendo algo me pongo medio nervioso
<virusuy> exacto
<virusuy> che, el sabado voy a flisol un rato nomas.. si puedo me quedo en el stand
<virusuy> pero no es seguro.. seguramente los vea y charlemos un rato
<magu42> dale,  yo voy a estar todo el dia, aguantando la vela
<virusuy> ahi va
 * virusuy is listening to: "A Day in the Life" by Beatles on Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band; Rated: Not Rated. (0:13/5:32)
<magu42> y rubianes y capeluto
<virusuy> claro
<magu42> y eduardor  exepto cuando de su charla
<magu42> asi que arrimate el tiempo que puedas
<virusuy> claro si si
<virusuy> posiblemente sea despues del mediodia
<virusuy> o por ahi
<virusuy> capaz ligo algo de lo que envio canonical
<virusuy> :-p
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> para eso hay que ir a las 9  a armar el stand  jeje
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> pah.. me engache a leer planet.ubuntu.com con los beatles de fondo
<virusuy> ya me veo acostando tipo 3 am
<magu42> jaja y mañana quien te levanta?
<virusuy> jajaja se
<magu42> the big bang theory  en el 10
<virusuy> magu42: sabes que no me fumo para nada verlo en español
<virusuy> prefiero en ingles con subtitulos
<magu42> entonces en warner
<magu42> pero nunca se a que hora es
<magu42> mi esposa se caga de risa de mi, porque no entiende de que me rio
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<ubuntuuseruy> buenas para todos alguein por ahi?
 * magu42-off arranca para el EUCD  a ver en que ayuda 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-09
<asterismo> hola gentee
<asterismo> toy mañana
<asterismo> cuanto salen las remeras?
<virusuy> buenas noches
<magu42> buenas
<Triviox> hello magu!
<magu42> hola Triviox 
<Triviox> tendria que irme a zz pero bueno, el vicio me impide no entrar al menos 5 min..
<Triviox> recien llego del cumple de un primo..
<magu42> yo igual
<magu42> recien llego del EUCD
<Triviox> si? como estuvo? pudieron mover las cosas que habia?
<Triviox> eso vi en los correos..
<magu42> si, quedó mas o menos
<Triviox> me quede con ganas de ir a ayudar :/.. xa mejor mañana laburo
<Triviox> llego como a las 11 creo..
<magu42> ok
<magu42> algunos van a las 8
<magu42> yo iré como a las 9
<Triviox> iria antes pero no puedo ¬¬ maldito laburo..
<magu42> primero lo primero
<magu42> puf se fué  capeluto
<Triviox> yep..
<magu42> no sabes si consiguio maquina o algo
<Triviox> buenas pablo
<Triviox> maquina? por?
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<Triviox> recien entre a la sala, 2 min antes que vos
<magu42> andaba viendo que llevaba mañana
<magu42> buenas
<magu42> ah  ok  Triviox 
<magu42> pero se fué y no pude preguntarle
<Triviox> ahi volvio!
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ hola,  que hay para mañana
<Triviox> buenas pablo!
 * magu42 recien llegó y con hambre, vuelvo en 10´
<Triviox> oks
<pcapeluto> Como anda gente?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien vos?
<pcapeluto> acá... terminando mudanza
<PabloRubianes> mudanza?
<pcapeluto> El local.... por lo que te conté el otro día
<PabloRubianes>  ahh ya no lo tenes mas?
<pcapeluto> nop
<Iznogud> hola gente
<Iznogud> toy chupando conexion de alguien solidario
<pcapeluto> toy desde casa
<Iznogud> que se olvido de poner clave
<Iznogud> rubianes a que hora vas a estar en el flisol???
<Triviox> jajaja es que los routers de anteldata dejan siempre  el wifi conectado sin pass
<Iznogud> algo asi
<Iznogud> la gente de la capital es bueeennnaaaa
<Triviox> jajajaja
<Triviox> yo puse un pass de uno 15 caracteres creo, que hasta  símbolos  incluye
<Iznogud> seguro
<Iznogud> pero aqui en el centro debe ser algun hotel
<Triviox> van mañana, no?
<Iznogud> si yo toy 
<Iznogud> y traigo una maquina para ahi
<Iznogud> pero quiero saber si pablo va mas temprano  asi se la llevo
<Triviox> ni idea, el que dijo que va temprano (a las 9) es magu
<Iznogud> veo entonces y trato de estar temprano
<Triviox> bueno, me voy a dormir sino no encaro mañana a irme temprano para el call (para poder escaparme temprano tbn, jeje)
<Iznogud> nos vemos ahi
<Iznogud> bueno chau yo tambem me fui
<PabloRubianes> Iznogud, a las 9
<Triviox> nos vemos! mañana gente
<PabloRubianes> me voy saludos que toy con un problema aca nos vemos ma;ana
<Iznogud> bien toy a esa hora mas o menos
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-10
<Nahuel_> hola
<Nahuel_> hola
<magu42> hola
<Nahuel_> hay alguien
<Nahuel_> como estan ??
<Nahuel_> quisiera descargar un SO de linux
<magu42> que hay Nahuel_ 
<Nahuel_> soy un usuario 
<Nahuel_> novato en linux
<Nahuel_> que me recomiendas
<magu42> ubuntu 10.10
<Nahuel_> como lo puedo descargar 
<Nahuel_> me pasas el linck
<Nahuel_> es que de aqui me baja un archivo que no puede leer mi pc
<magu42> de aqui  los  torrents    http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node
<magu42> de aqui directo http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Nahuel_> cual es la diferencia del desktop y el que dice server
<Nahuel_> ??
<magu42> el server es para servidores y no tiene interfas grafica
<Nahuel_> ahh 
<Nahuel_> ok 
<magu42> interfaz
<Nahuel_> entonces me descargo el desktop
<magu42> si
<Nahuel_> ok muchas gracias 
<Nahuel_> que estes bien
<Nahuel_> disculpa la molestia
<magu42> hay muchos tutoriales de facilware de como instalarlo junto a windows
<magu42> cuando quieras
<magu42> aqui siempre hay alguien
<Nahuel_> ok 
<Nahuel_> nos vemos 
<Nahuel_> me voy
<Nahuel_> chau
<magu42> :-)
<Nahuel_> gracias por todos
<Nahuel_> todo
<magu42> Nahuel_, chau
<pandote> hola
<pandote> alguno tiene idea como puedo cambiar
<pandote> el lugar de cerrar las ventanas de izquierda a derecha?
<pandote> alguno tiene idea como puedo cambiar  el lugar de cerrar las ventanas de izquierda a derecha?
<virusuy> pandote: 
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> abri una terminal
<virusuy> y ejecuta este comando 
<virusuy> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<virusuy> eso va a cambiar de lugar los botones de cerrar.. hacia la derecha.
<pandote> gracias
<pandote> !!!
<virusuy> pandote: a las ordenes, sos de aca? 
<pandote> sip
<pandote> lo acabo de instalar en el flisol y le estoy cambiando algunas cosas
<virusuy> ahh mira que bueno...
<virusuy> vuelvo en 3 min y seguimos hablando
<pandote> ok
<luciano_> pandote: ahora si volvi
<pandote> cambiaste de nick
<luciano_> pandote: asi que te fjiste de la flisol con ubuntu andando :-D
<luciano_> pandote: si cambie porque el nick viejo quedo logueado, ahora se va automatico y yo vuelvo a cambiarme el nick
<pandote> ok
<pandote> mas o menos 
<pandote> las actualizaciones no se me habian logrado bajar
<pandote> xq andaba lentisimo
<luciano_> si?
<pandote> y las baje aca en 15
<pandote> me pusieron un ejecutable
<pandote> y lo abri aca
<virusuy> ahi va... primera vez usando ubuntu ?
<pandote> c
<virusuy> buenisimo.. bueno, cualquier duda o consulta, siempre aca hay gente...
<pandote> los juegos de windows corren aca?
<pandote> por suerte
<virusuy> pandote: depende... 
<virusuy> pandote: cuales juegos ?
<pandote_> se me apago la laptop :8
<pandote_> :(
<pandote_> se me sobrecalento
<pandote_> bueno se pueden instalar los juegos de windows en ubuntu?
<pandote> para escribir en las terminales que lenguaje se usa?
<pandote> algun programa recomendado para ni bien arrancas del tweak o algun otro lugar??
<virusuy> pandote: tweakubuntu
<pandote> si x eso  ese ya lo baje esta demas la cantidad de cosas k hay
<pandote> xero alguna cosa de ahi k sea muy necesario
<sud0> buenas virusuy
<sud0> qué dice
<virusuy> sud0: todo bien? por comer , y jugar un rato en red con unos amigos
<virusuy> ahh y tomar vino.. :-P
<sud0> una buena noche entonces :)
<sud0> qué van a jugar de lindo?
<virusuy> sud0: UT2004
<pandote_> tonces te acepta los juegos ubuntu
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> pandote: todos los UT estan nativos para linux
<virusuy> y funcionan MUY bieb
<pandote_> se xero si x ejemplo keres instalar un patrician o un juego asi te lo acepta
<pandote_> ?
<virusuy> tenes que ver si es compatible, si lo podes correr sobre wine.. 
<pandote_> no todos se pueden?
<pandote_> k bajon
<virusuy> no todos, lamentablemente
<pandote_> bueno x ahora no existe nada perfecto :/
<pandote_> una vez k bajo el fondo de pantalla kmo ago para k lo vean
<virusuy> para que lo vea quien ?
 * virusuy esta escuchando : "I Am the Walrus" por  Beatles en el album Magical Mystery Tour; Puntaje: Sin rating. (1:05/4:36)
<pandote> tienen idea si el ubuntu
<pandote> anda en la tableta
<pandote> asus
<pandote> t91
<virusuy> pandote:  la verdad que no
<virusuy> pero
<virusuy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237709
<virusuy> ahi cuentan que es posible con la notebook remix
<pandote> virus
<pandote> tnes idea quien dio la charla ayer de tuneando a ubuntu
<pandote> k al final de la charla io un link muy interesante y me olvide de anotarlo :8
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-02
<virusuy> buenas
<virusuy> recien me di cuenta que no estaba en la banda correcta en el celular
<virusuy> cambio de banda y ahora si tengo 3g real
<virusuy> antes andaba en EDGE y apestaba
<virusuy> y ahora ando en HSDPA y 3G :-D
<virusuy> soy un nerd feliz
<lunatiCC0> hola magu42 
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:01:16)
 * magu42 is away: cenando
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:00:02)
<magu42> hola lunatiCC0 
<lunatiCC0> a la lista de montevideo (entre otras) salio el llamado a charlas, te animas a mandarlo a la lista de ubuntu
<magu42> ya mismo
<lunatiCC0> de paso leelo, aunq es muy tarde para cambiarlo
<lunatiCC0> guste o no xD
<magu42> nada de cambios , como está sale
<magu42> el tiempo de opinar y joder terminó  :-)
<lunatiCC0> se, ya salio a varias listas
<lunatiCC0> olpc, partido pirata, hackspace
<lunatiCC0> voy a hacerme un té, toy sobregirado
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> quien es el moderador de la lista!!!!!   queda en espera de la resolución 
<magu42> quedó retenido
<lunatiCC0> en algun momento pasara
<magu42> sino lo mando de vuelta
<lunatiCC0> tampoco cambia nada q salga ahora a mañana
<magu42> no encuentro donde está en la wiki 
<magu42> ando perdido con esa cosa
<magu42> siempre termino en organización
<magu42> :(
<lunatiCC0> q wiki??
<lunatiCC0> q se te perdio?
<magu42> donde esta la carta , en la wiki
<lunatiCC0> que carta? la del llamado?
<magu42> si
<cacox31> buenas :)
<magu42> hola cacox31 
<cacox31> oigan una consulta
<cacox31> estoy por ponerle linux a mi pc pero cual distr. esla que me recomiendan
<magu42> nadie te puede recomendar una , depende de tu hardware y de tus necesidades
<magu42> pero ubuntu claro
<lunatiCC1> arriba fedora carajo!!!
<magu42> jajaja
<lunatiCC1> ubuntu es para nenas
<lunatiCC1> :D
<cacox31> jajaja xD
<magu42> ves cacox31 , depende quien te lo diga
<cacox31> el tema es q nunca use cual es lo mas parecido a windows!
<magu42> me inclino a decirte que prubes ubuntu , fedora o mint
<lunatiCC1> si es el primer linux, mint o suse de cabeza, eso diria yo seriamente
<magu42> ninguna pretende parecerse a windows por suerte
<magu42> suse no , estás mas solo que el uno
<cacox31> nono perdon
<cacox31> me xprese
<cacox31> mal
<lunatiCC1> vamos a empezar a tirarles distros asi se vuelve loco, una atras de otra
<cacox31> me refiero a q saliendo de windows
<magu42> jajaja
<cacox31> algo para no sentirme manco
<cacox31> jaja
<magu42> visualmente mint ,  internamente son todas iguales y muuuuy diferentes a windows
<magu42> de nada cacox31
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> magu42: aloha!
<magu42> que dice don virusuy ?
<virusuy> aca
<virusuy> disfrutando de la conectividad 3g en android
<virusuy> siempre andube en EDGE por desconocimiento
<virusuy> cuando vi que estaba mal configuradas las bandas
<magu42> eso le pasa a los que saben 
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> y busque en que banda 3G opera ANTEL (850/2100)
<virusuy> y lo cambie, voila 3G y HSDPA :-D
<magu42> uhhh  la cambiaron
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> antes era 850
<virusuy> perdon
<virusuy> era 950
<virusuy> creo
<virusuy> o no me acuerdo cual era
<magu42> ahora vuela no ?
<virusuy> el punto es que ta, cambie el baseband y salio andando
<virusuy> la verdad si, vuela :-D
<virusuy> en mi lista de karma ahora android esta cabeza a cabeza con Debian
<magu42> no puedo hablar de android , del otro ese si 
<virusuy> como el otro?
<virusuy> EL otro, debes decir :-
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> debian +1
<virusuy> Debian: +10000
<magu42> ahhh  volviste!!!!
<virusuy> a Ubuntu
<virusuy> ergo a Debian
<magu42> bueno....   debian facil
 * virusuy se va a hacer un te de manzana
<magu42> te +1
<magu42> nas virusuy 
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> yorugualoco: Hola..
<RodriguezIgnacio> Hola?
<RodriguezIgnacio> Hola!
<ratman> holas
<lunatiCC0> ratman, holaaa
<ratman> :)
<lunatiCC0> te estoy obligando a que reenvíes el llamado a charlas a todos lados
<lunatiCC0> lanparty y esas cosas de nenas q estas vos
<lunatiCC0> xD
<ratman> mandame bien un odt y los mando 
<lunatiCC0> reenvia el correo que se mando a la lista, me parece mas facil
<lunatiCC0> en la lista tambien hay un correo con los odt y todo eso
<lunatiCC0> ya te deje todo pronto
<lunatiCC0> :P
<ratman> uf ftengo que leer el correo jajaja
<lunatiCC0> no vas a escaparte de la lista
<ratman> odio las listas
<ratman> ejeje
<ratman> yhay que mandar a la lista del grupo de python uruguay
<ratman> tambien
<lunatiCC0> no se si alguien mando a uylug
<ratman> sip yo vi el mensaje
<ratman> hola de nuevo 
<Triviox> hi aqui tbn ratman  :P
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-03
<onix> buenas noches a todos...
<onix> buenas noches ratman..
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman_> hola
<danielmato> que hay de nuevo?
<ratman_> aca  estirando llegando casi la hora
<ratman_> del sobre jejee
<danielmato> genial
<ratman_> y alliu 
<danielmato> aqui? entrenando al pangolin
<ratman_> jeje
<danielmato> esta tranquilo el canal hoy...
<ratman_> sip 
<Ignacio> Hola!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-04
<danielmato> buenas
<ubuntero> buenos dias
<ubuntero> perdon la molestia perono puedo instalar un modem de ancel en ubuntu el mf190
<ubuntero> perdon pero no entendi nada
<ratman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9c6W4CCU9M4#at=95
<ratman> yo creo que termninarias loco con eso 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-05
<ubuntero> hola, hay alguien por ahí?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, como andas?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: todo bien, vos
<PabloRubianes> bien llevandola
<ratman> nas
<virusuy> que paso ?
<virusuy> cuando alguien dice "bien llevandola" . en el 90% de los casos paso algo
<PabloRubianes> perdi una archivo que me llevo unos dias hacer y no se donde @#@@!@#@# lo deje
<PabloRubianes> asi que veo que a hacerlo otra vez.....
<PabloRubianes> viste cuando puteas en japones?
<Guest29357> Discusión que es mejor IOS o Android
<Guest29357> Vamos digan que IOS es mejor
<apple4ever> hola
<apple4ever> ujihyugiyuiuuuuuuuuuuu
<apple4ever> evets kainzob
<macintero> Hola me esta funcionando mal el firefoz en ubuntu que hacer.
<macintero> saben que...........mac es la soliucion
<PabloRubianes> macintero, estas aburrido?
<ubuntero> Necesito
<ubuntero> as
<ubuntero> s
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-06
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, vos tas en 12.04?
<PabloRubianes> instalaste o pudiste instalar el openJDK?
<PabloRubianes> el centro de software ahora trae sincronizacion de equipos!!! con cuenta de U1
<virusuy> volvi
<ratman> :)
 * virusuy se va a buscar una cerveza para la noche :-)
<ratman> hola u
<ratman> hola Uricio_
<Uricio_> hola ratman !!
<ratman> si escribo mal es por el vino que me tome 
<ratman> jejjeje
<Uricio_> que hay de nuevo viejo jaja como sanaoria
<ratman> jje aca viendo 
<Uricio_> quiiieeeee een se a tomado todo el vino papapapapapapara
<ratman> medio en pedo pero no mucho 
<ratman> luego de un asadito 
<ratman> :)
<Uricio_> no hay que mirar muho jaja
<ratman> nop ejje
<Uricio_> jajaja
<Uricio_> xD
<ratman> pa
<ratman> veo doble
<Uricio_> :o
<ratman> el vino era fuerte
<Uricio> Tene cuidado ratman, vas a caer mohahahah
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> como va todo 
<Uricio_> impecable, taba probando el IRC en el iPad
<ratman> jej yo tenia una tablet
<ratman> pero la vendi 
<Uricio_> jaja
<ratman> ahora solo desde del cel 
<Uricio_> vendes todo ratman
<ratman> es que con el cel ya me daba
<Uricio_> seguis jugando ?
<ratman> de vez en cuando si 
<ratman> ya compre el diablo 3
<ratman> :)
<ratman> falta 1 mes
<Uricio> jajaja
<Uricio> no me gustan esos juegos
<Uricio> yo me arme una maquina para jugar
<ratman> que suerte
<Uricio> me falta comprar algunas cosas aun
<ratman> uf
<ratman> siempre falta
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> me falta tarjeta de video y dos monitores como la gente
<ratman> si no juegas 
<ratman> pa que 
<ratman> jje
<Uricio> para editar videos
<ratman> sip aunque es mas micro 
<ratman> por suerte mi micro me sigue dando 
<Uricio> ahora puse un core i 3 3.1
<ratman> el mio es un core 2 duo 2 8400
<Uricio> hacia tiempo que no tenia maquina de escritorio
<ratman> siguen siendo necesarias
<ratman> aunque los laptop sigan
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> igual me quiero comprar una mac pro
<Uricio> para laburar
<ratman> uff yo no se
<Uricio> una de 13.3 y dejo de lado las netbook
<ratman> sip no se yo con mi pc
<Uricio> 2100 dolares
<ratman> casi no uso el laptop 
<ratman> entre el cel y el pc
<Uricio> core i7 2.8 / 4gb de ram / 500 gb disco y grabadora dvd 
<ratman> me da
<Uricio> yo tengo el iPad porque el cel mio ahora es una choronga xD
<Uricio> pero ahora el 17 me dan el iPhone 4s en movistar (renovación de contrato)
<ratman> pa
<Uricio> ahi no se si el ipad me va a rendir
<ratman> y no puedes 
<ratman> un samsumg galaxy 2
<Uricio> no me gustan vos sabes
<Uricio> el otro dia estabamos hablando con bjifas de eso
<ratman> yo no se iphone me cae no tan bin
<ratman> pa es fenomenal 
<ratman> yo la verda toy re contento con eso 
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> yo no cambiaria un iphone jaja por android :P
<ratman> es impresionante lo que hay y lo quie puedes hacer
<Uricio> aunque los que vi ahora andan volando
<ratman> mi hermano si 
<Uricio> antes andaba medio trancado unos que vi y ta eso fue lo que no me gusto
<ratman> su un dia vas a la reunion te muestro el mio 
<Uricio> el Martes voy a ir
<ratman> nso vemso ahi 
<Uricio> vamos con dk y no se si alguno mas
<ratman> ta sarpado hasta tuve viendo de como programar
<Uricio> vamos a ir a dar una mano
<Uricio> jaja
<ratman> sip se necesita
<JoseeAntonioR> magu42: Hola! Tienes un momento?
<magu42> hombre de poca paciencia  :-)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-07
<ratman> cambio de pc
<virusuy> ping pong!
<ratman> HomeOS: Hogares inteligentes para todos (Microsoft)
<ratman> tengo miedoooo
<ratman> un virus, o un pantallaso puede exterminar al mundo 
<ratman> haaaaa
 * ratman medio aburrido se nota
<somosbarrigas> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-08
<ratman> ya vengo voy a ver algo 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-02
<pcapeluto> Como andan?
<PabloRubianes> hola pcapeluto 
<PabloRubianes> bien vos?
<pcapeluto> Bien, metiendo todo para adentro, acá se levantó un viento tremendo y me tiró toda la ropa de la cuerda
<virusuy> buenas
<PabloRubianes> aca en el centro ta bastante tranquilo
<pcapeluto> como anda virusuy?
<virusuy> pcapeluto: todo tranqui por suerte
<pcapeluto> Al final pablorubianes, lo de la Webapp para Ubuconla está armada para que muestre el mensaje de la reunión dependiendo del día, aunque por el momento está fijo para el miércoles unicamente
<pcapeluto> puede adaptarse para que se fije en algún parámetro del sitio donde le pase si hay o no reunión y lo muestre dependiendo de ello
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, ta bueno eso
<PabloRubianes> igual no se si viste que mande un mail hoy dandole mas importancia a la lista que a las reuniones porque nunca estamos todos
<pcapeluto> El miércoles pasado no había nadie, ya vi
<PabloRubianes> era semana de turismo
<PabloRubianes> :S
<pcapeluto> :P
<pcapeluto> Hoy probé la misma notificación con la Webapp de ubuntu-uy, muestra la de la comunidad si es Lunes y la de Ubuconla si es miércoles.
<EduardoR> Hola a todos
<magu42> holas EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hay algún tema en particular?
<magu42> parece que no
<pcapeluto> Como anda EduardoR?
<pcapeluto> surgió algo nuevo de la FliSOL?
<EduardoR> Todo bien, volviendo de unas vacaciones sin internet, un placer
<pcapeluto> jajaj yo ya me acostumbré, es lo mejor del mundo
<EduardoR> Hoy presentaron la carta en la UTU
<EduardoR> me contó un alumno ;)
<pcapeluto> Entonces es un hecho que se hace
<EduardoR> si, creo que si
<pcapeluto> Bien, instalaciones de Fedora no?
<EduardoR> y BSD
<EduardoR> el 16 en Extension universitaria, desde las 15, evento Ubuntu  si?
<EduardoR> https://www.facebook.com/events/534601056583636/
<EduardoR> ahora hay que poner algo en la página
<EduardoR> y en la lista
<pcapeluto> BSD? y eso? como está de amigable?
<EduardoR> lo de RMS en la lista de FLISOL Nacional, sigue polemizándos, pero definición por "un flisol sin exclusiones" negativo
<EduardoR> asique es como siempre, habrá que ir preparado para todo
<EduardoR> en realidad es peor
<pcapeluto> Y por que en el evento del enlace dice que se hace el  sábado, 13 de abril de 2013
<EduardoR> creo que habría que llevar algun volante que explique porque la publicidad en ubuntu, no afecta a las 4 libertades
<EduardoR> lo del 13 de abril es lo que está armando Daniel Mato
<EduardoR> recién me entero
<EduardoR> son temas dstintos
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, habiamos dicho que al flisol no ibamos
<PabloRubianes> ya estaba decidido
<pcapeluto> Me da la impresión de que puede pasar como en la rural del prado, con activistas que quieran encadenarse a los PC's para que los liberen de Ubuntu
<EduardoR> no organizamos, pero estamos invitados y no ir es bastante al pedo, es ir con el mantel
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> no vamos a poner stand
<PabloRubianes> ya dijimos que si queres ir vas a titulo personal
<EduardoR> acaba de aclarar RMS que no acepta que NADIE prohiba usar Ubuntu, 
<PabloRubianes> sin mantel sin nada
<PabloRubianes> me importa un c@#@# RMS
<PabloRubianes> al flisol no vamos
<PabloRubianes> porque ya discutimos esto
<pcapeluto> Quién entiende al hippie ese?
<EduardoR> hay un mail que explica que eso, no hay que hacer ninguna accion en contra de Ubuntu, que eso sería en contra de la libertad del usuario
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, habiamos dicho que no ibamos antes de RMS
<PabloRubianes> no tiene nada que ver dijimos que no ibamos
<EduardoR> no es contradictorio, es para frenar a los extremistas
<PabloRubianes> para que discutimos las cosas si despues hacemos lo opuesto
<EduardoR> bueno, una cosa es opinar y otra es tomar decisiones
<EduardoR> votamos los 5 y se decide contando los votos
<EduardoR> es fácil
<PabloRubianes> como quieras
<PabloRubianes> mandale un mail al consejo.... me parece que esto ya estaba resuelto
<EduardoR> creo que es un evento que como siempre debemos estar, pero no hay que cansarnos demasiado
<EduardoR> tampoco debemos crear negatividad hacia nosotros, ya tenemos bastante
<EduardoR> y eso peligraría la posición de algunos con respecto a ubuconla, hay que manejarla lo mejor posible
<pcapeluto> Pero la negatividad no la crean ustedes
<EduardoR> si no vamos al flisol, parecería que estamos en contra del software libre, en lugar de estar a favor
<PabloRubianes> lo que crea o deje de creer la gente del flisol me importa muy poco
<PabloRubianes> lo que me importa es que haya mas gente en ubuntu uy haciendo cosas
<PabloRubianes> y la gente del flisol no va a venir
<PabloRubianes> porque lo unico que pasa todos los flisols es que nos dicen de todo y nos usan
<EduardoR> tambien nos sirve para promocionar el evento ubuconla
<EduardoR> cuando uno usa al otro y viceverse, es util a ambos
<EduardoR> creo que habría que llevar un gran banner de UbuConla al flisol
<EduardoR> si está definido que no se va a flisol, y no lo quieren rever, ok. Iré de visitante, pero sería una lástima
<pcapeluto> Me  da la sensación de que Ubuntu para las comuniddades uruguayas es como "Un mal necesario" y eso no está bueno
<PabloRubianes> por eso mismo, hay que no ir y que se den de frente solitas
<EduardoR> este año, casi no queda nadie en montevideo
<PabloRubianes> aparte EduardoR es mas importante todo lo que queda por hacer para el ubuconla que perder el tiempo en esto
<EduardoR> está adrián que no pertenecía a ningún grupo y no se quien mas
<EduardoR> Un banner de esos verticales (no se como se llaman) habría que tenerlo de todas formas
<EduardoR> El contacto en la UTU fue a través nuestro, yo los contacté
<EduardoR> pero no hice nada, solo me preguntaron y les dije "llamen"
<pcapeluto> Y sin vos no había lugar? quién se encargaba este año de la FliSOL?
<EduardoR> REPITO: no queda nadie de la vieja guardia
<EduardoR> Montevideo Libre ya no existe
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pero esos banners hay que garparlos y no hay plata
<EduardoR> Quedabe Favaro y lo bocharon
<EduardoR> asi que otro menos
<EduardoR> Diego Daguerre tampoco porque quedó quemado el año pasado como nosotros
<EduardoR> no se iba a hacer
<EduardoR> todos se fueron
<EduardoR> no hay gente , ni para llevar la contra
<pcapeluto> Que desastre, que pena
<pcapeluto> Creo que FliSOL esá liquidado en Uruguay.... deberían replantearlo
<EduardoR> en montevideo está liquidado
<PabloRubianes> tengo que salir ahora vengo
<EduardoR> en salto, rivera y no se donde mas, están haciéndolo igual
<EduardoR> lo que pasa que en otros lugares, simplemente lo hacen en un club ese sabado sin ningun estrés 
<EduardoR> no tienen que preocuparse de trámites extraños de nada
<EduardoR> lo hacen y punto
<EduardoR> en mdeo es absurdo las boludeces que hacen y discuten
<EduardoR> fedaro, va a rivera y hace la instalación como la hacía en el 2008
<EduardoR> supongo que en salto tambien, sin estrés
<EduardoR> sin internet, y como sale del CD
<EduardoR> viva el SL!
<EduardoR> quizás le ponen el repo de medibuntu y eso hoy es un click al comenzar a instalar
<EduardoR> para ubuconla si que hay que hacer el trámite de interés nacional, pero no hemos hecho nada.
<EduardoR> pedí datos básicos y al final había que sacarlos de google
<EduardoR> no se si les interesa hacerlo, siquiera
<EduardoR> volviendo a UbuConLA....
<EduardoR> el menu de la página está en el diseño de Lucas
<EduardoR> solo que hoy es donde está el título
<EduardoR> el evento debería estar en la página de Ubuntu-uy, en el calendario, en las ubuntu events o como sean
<EduardoR> el diseño de la página está aqui https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200183742255296&set=o.245424705586886&type=1&theater
 * EduardoR no sabe si ese link funciona desde otro usuario 
<pcapeluto> ya te digo
<pcapeluto> Yo pudo ver el esquema de diseño
<EduardoR> ese, 
<pcapeluto> Si
<EduardoR> yo preguntaba donde poner el menu
<pcapeluto> Ahhh
<EduardoR> hoy no tiene opciones es el título "7 y 8 de Junio 2013 - Montevideo, Uruguay "
<EduardoR> si el sitio tiene páginas, necesita menu
<pcapeluto> Si claro
<EduardoR> es como de preogruyo
<EduardoR> pe-ro-gru-yo
<pcapeluto> Yo el otro día le mostré a Rubianes la Webapp que estaba probando para la ubuconla
<EduardoR> ya tienen rss?
<EduardoR> no te creo o.O
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el menu esta pero como no hay paginas no lo puse
<PabloRubianes> no es lo mismo que no tener
<PabloRubianes> tengo que subir lo grafico (ma;ana )
<PabloRubianes> y ahi tiene menu
<PabloRubianes> no te preocupes
<EduardoR> el http://ubuntu.org.uy/rss.php está andando mal
<EduardoR> debe haber un error de codificacion en algun lado
<PabloRubianes> ese lo hiciste vos, no?
<EduardoR> sip
<PabloRubianes> despues lo revisamos
<PabloRubianes> no es tan urgente
<EduardoR> pero cuando lo pasé a SQL, hay que hacer conversiones
<PabloRubianes> yo ma;ana subo las imagenes a ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> y le pongo el menu lindo asi no te viene mas fiebre
<PabloRubianes> :) :P
<EduardoR> URL http://www.ubuconla.org/nosotros.php   QUe es Ubuconlas???    
<EduardoR> el URL no coincide con la pregunta "Nosotros?"
<EduardoR> el lugar deberí ahacerse con http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=635544
<EduardoR> ahora hay que agregar el evento a ubuntu-uy con la foto de Extension https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1883637783607&set=o.41077226279&type=3&theater
<PabloRubianes> ta le cambio por ubuconla.php
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a acostar
<PabloRubianes> eduador alguna cosa mas???
<PabloRubianes> pudiste editar el svg que te mande???
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, te lo mande otra vez... editalo como quieras y me lo mandas ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> o cuando lo hagas
<PabloRubianes> mientras ese modelo no lo subo a la web
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, mandale el mail a la lista tambien
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> me fui
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> que cosa mando?
<EduardoR> ya los tengo!
<EduardoR> hay que hacer uno por uno, separados
<EduardoR> no hay problema
<EduardoR> cada uno es un svg distinto
<EduardoR> ok, al tel
<PabloRubianes> el unico svg que tengo es ese
<PabloRubianes> que es el que tenes que editarle lo de la farq
<PabloRubianes> mandame el svg y el png
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a dormir
<pcapeluto> Cuales son los enlaces que va a tener el menú de ubuconla?
<blargh> pah cuanta gente
<blargh> pero buena
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-03
<magu42> 22:48
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, saludos! hoy hay reunion de la ubucon?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-05
<magu42> 1:00 mortadela
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-06
<santiago_> hola
<magu42> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-07
<ratman> holas
<Ignacio> vieron la ultima version de LINE? ttp://akk.li/pics/anne.jpg se parece al messenger de Facebook
#ubuntu-uy 2014-03-31
<ratman> hola magu
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> aqui llevanndolo 
<ratman> y alli 
<magu42> tranquilo webeando un rato  :-)
<magu42> tranquilo , webeando un rato  :-)
<ratman> :)
<ratman> yo maso con ganas de dormir jejeje
<magu42> me estás debiendo en resumen de la reunión del subte
<magu42> el*
<magu42> si es que lo tenés
<ratman> lo tiene daniel
<magu42> ah ok
<naudy> buenas noches
<naudy> saludos 
<naudy> magu42,  ratman 
<naudy> o/
<ratman> holas
<ratman> :)
<magu42> naudy hola
<naudy> o/
<magu42> nas
<magu42> dom mar 30 23:15:48 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-05
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ me respondés un email a los dos segundos  y acá estás marcado ausente??
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> sáb abr  5 00:19:02 UYT 2014
<magu42> nas
<magu42> noches
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> chau
<calisto> ratman que tal?
<calisto> fuiste vos que me dijiste que Debian pensaba sacar una LTS?
<calisto> porque para LTS esta La estable de debian..
#ubuntu-uy 2015-03-31
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-01
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2016-04-08
<andres_> hola, alguien sabe donde es la flisol en montevideo este año
<sud0> en /dev/null
#ubuntu-uy 2017-04-09
<Elive_user_en_24> hola
<barbanegra> hola
<Visitante--> Que tal todos?
<Visitante--> algno de Montevideo?
<barbanegra> Ursinha: es de montevideo creo
<barbanegra> todo bien
<Visitante--> ame alegro
<barbanegra> de donde eres Visitante-- ?
<Visitante--> de España
<barbanegra> majo
<Visitante--> voy de vacaciones s Montevideo y buscandohablar conalguien de alli, llegué aeste lugar
<barbanegra> tenes una identidad virtual?
<barbanegra> me refiero a un nick fijo y tal
<Visitante--> no, acabo de entrar
<barbanegra> mas alla de irc?
<Visitante--> no entiendo
<barbanegra> no importa
<barbanegra> en este canal generalmente no hay mucha gente activa
<Visitante--> entre buscnadosi alguienmepodeia decir que zonas para salir a tomar
<Visitante--> pero veo que no esel sitio masindicado
<barbanegra> este canal es sobre ubuntu
<Visitante--> si, por eso di con ello, igual algun usuariolinux sabia
<Visitante--> jjee
<Visitante--> perobueno, gracias igualmente
<Visitante--> ;
<Visitante--> ;)
<barbanegra> tenes el apodo Visitante-- no genera mucha confianza
<barbanegra> te lo digo para tener en cuenta con otras personas
<Visitante--> ah pues si podria ser
<Visitante--> lo puse por ir de visitante
<Visitante--> a Uruguay
<barbanegra> usas linux tu?
<Visitante--> si
<Visitante--> claro
<barbanegra> que distro usas?
<Visitante--> tengo varias en distintos pc
<Visitante--> mi favorita es linuxmint
<barbanegra> ok
<Visitante--> es compatible con Ubuntu
<barbanegra> si si
<barbanegra> son derivados de debian
<Visitante--> si
<Visitante--> debian lo tengo instalado en un pc
<Visitante--> pero es menos comod. masintalar drivers
<barbanegra> te recomiendo buscar otros canales con -uy quizas en alguno tengas mas suerte
<Visitante--> Si
<Visitante--> muchas gracias y un saludo 
<barbanegra> saludo
<Visitante--> saldre a buscar otro
<Visitante--> cuidate
<Visitante--> ciao
